# Wanted Do-Luck DTM II



## McGarryR32 (Jun 6, 2019)

Hi folks,

As per title looking for a DTM II. Anywhere in the UK i could get one 2nd hand or new ? I see NEGUN do them but then tax etc.

Thanks !


----------



## I.am.Sully (Oct 13, 2015)

Hi,

Richard @ Appreciating Classics has a new, boxed, unused Nismo unit....


Give him a call.....


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Nismo dont do a DTM?


----------

